# Important Note on Posting Copyrighted Information



## Admin

Please do NOT post articles that contain copyrighted material.  Excerpt and link to the article instead.  An excerpt consists of a few brief sentences from the source -- enough to convey the basic subject of the article.

The same goes for photographs.  Unless you took the photo, know the photo to be in the public domain, or have the express permission of the photographer to post it on somd.com, do not upload it to any *.somd.com site.

Any copyrighted materials that we notice, or are reported to us, will be removed.  Repeat offenders will be permanently banned from somd.com

Violating copyright laws, either intentionally or not, could leave you personally liable to the material's rightful owner for an amount of cash to be determined in a court of law. The cost of being dragged into court alone could be burdensome.

Please note that these rules are applicable to any part of somd.com where you been granted permission to post information or upload files.  This also holds true for areas not available to the general public, such as private forums in a Social Group.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

